# Bayer vs Scalibor flea and tick collars



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

I did some searching on here on the two but wanted to ask opinions of those who use these F&T collars for your dogs. Are they working for your dog? Any one better? I see the Scalibor is water resistance. Any problems?

Thank you for your input

E


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

I tried to use it last Nov. 17th in conjunction with Trifexis. Long story short, my dog got sick 6 hours after giving him the Trifexis, then every other day like clockwork for the next few days(obviously took him to the vet after he got sick for the third/fourth time). I got something from the vet to settle his stomach and was advised to take the collar off and give that a try. Since taking the collar off, he hasn't been sick once. I know the warnings of Trifexis to only give on a full stomach(which I did) so him getting sick afterwards and also giving it right after he ate, kind of had me concerned. Whether it was the collar making him sick, no idea, all I know is whatever we changed, worked. My vet also told me that if he had gotten sick once maybe twice it was very possible it was the Trifexis doing it, but she said she was hardpressed to believe it was the Trifexis making him sick that much/that often.



Erik Nilsson said:


> I did some searching on here on the two but wanted to ask opinions of those who use these F&T collars for your dogs. Are they working for your dog? Any one better? I see the Scalibor is water resistance. Any problems?
> 
> Thank you for your input
> 
> E


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I use the scalibor collars on my dogs and have no problems with the collars. I have not found any fleas or ticks on the dogs
Very convenient to not have to remove the collars for water work.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I agree with Andy


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Good to hear. Thanks for the input


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

I bought 3 seresto collars a couple months ago and they seem to work. The only problem is the other day I came home to the pup in the crate, collarless. He had managed to get it off somehow and had torn it to pieces! Thank God he hadn't ingested any of it as I am sure it could have killed him since I was at work for 10 hours when it happened. I guess I will do the collars for the big dogs and front line for him. I'm too nervous to buy him another one.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a friend who has been using the Scalibor collar on her Labs, but she always removes it when they swim and puts it back on afterwards. She said she read that the chemicals in the collar can be harmful to fish in ponds. I looked at the Scalibor site and saw nothing mentioning that. Has anyone heard anything about the collar harming fish?


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes, the active ingredient in the Scalibor collar can be harmful to fish, but I doubt it would make an impact in a pond or similar sized body of water. It states this on the packet insert.

Dawn


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks for the input. Very interesting about the fish. I will buy them for spring.


----------



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

Ticks, and the Lyme disease they carry, have become a great concern in our area. Many of the topical meds don't give adequate tick coverage. I switched from using Frontline and Heartgaurd to Revolution and Scalibor. Love that one product(Revolution) does fleas and heartworm. One less med to give(or forget) and the Scalibor is the best tick control I have ever seen. Used a previous collar that could not get wet, it was next to useless. Scalibor was left on all summer during lots of water training with no decrease in effectiveness. My lab is sometimes reactive to meds, no problems with this routine at all. I highly recommend both Revolution and Scalibor. She was extremely ill at a young age with an unidentified tick borne disease. All initial tests negative for tick disease, but symptoms(including protein spilling) were so overwhelming that she was immediately started on Doxycycline and almost instantly began to improve. Never wanting a repeat of that, keeping her tick free has been priority.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

anyone have any updates on Scalibor and/or Seresto collars? Are they turning out to be effective? Any problems with them?
Thanks in advance.


----------

